# 67 Lemans - Trim Identification



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm about to acquire the 67 Lemans pictured below and the lower body trim has been bugging me. It seems too short and I can see a hole (circled in red) that appears to be an attachment point right where the trim ends. 

Is this the correct trim? If not, does anyone make reproductions?

The car should be arriving Thursday or Friday so I can take better pictures then if necessary.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Those are way wrong, may not even be Pontiac. Ames Performance has repro's that are correct. Google 67 lemans and click on images and you will see what's correct for your car. Order a free catalog while you are on Ames site, very handy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2...that trim appears to be off of a Buick or more likely, from Home Depot.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

x2 on Home Depot. Ames has Lemans rocker moldings @ $69 each side.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation everyone. I had done some googling and the moldings didn't look anything like what I was seeing. Hopefully whoever put them on didn't make any permanent modifications to get them to fit.

Looks like I'll need Ames part #F251KL and F251KR.

I'll be going over the car with closely this weekend and making a list of things that are missing and need work so I can prioritize things. I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions.


Can't wait to finally drive it.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm trying to find some dash parts now. I'm looking for the handle that's above the glove box in the picture below.










I have the "Grab Bar Lucite" and "Grab Bar Bezels" in my 67 but I'm missing the actual grab bar. I can't seem to find one at Ames, Year One, or OPGI.

Is "Grab Bar" the correct term for it? Does anyone reproduce these? Anyone know of someone selling originals?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

What color of molded '67 grab bar? 
May have an extra black or gold one, have parted a lot of '67's and still have a lot of detail parts.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> What color of molded '67 grab bar?
> May have an extra black or gold one, have parted a lot of '67's and still have a lot of detail parts.


I'm dash is black, interior is blue, and exterior is gold. The black would probably look good.


----------

